# Anybody have one of these Fender Elite Flame



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I bought this guitar last summer, after a long time of looking for one.
Its a 1985 Fender Elite Flame. These are master series Guitar's made in 1983/ 84 /85.This is in really nice condition., plays nice.

Just wondering if anybody had one of these, or has one now.They also made the fender Esprit model. Each came in Standard,Elite and Ultra.


----------



## Roidster (Aug 5, 2007)

thats one nice classic axe you have there,cant say ive ever seen one before,liking the kahler on it


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

I have the Esprit model


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

All I know of them are the ads I saw in old guitar magazines--and those focused more on the hollowbody electrics.
And there's also this website.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

That really looks like this one.

http://www.prsguitars.com/weststreet/index.html


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

See, PRS isn't "doing" Gibson!
They're doing Fender doing Gibson.:smile:


----------

